# Onsite Day 3 CES report



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CES 2011 Roundup – Saturday January 8, 2011

Day Three on-site at CES…still tons to see. 

It was also the last day here for a number of us DBSTalkers – hard to believe that 3 days is not enough to see everything, but that’s the sad fact – thousands of exhibits and thousands of gadgets and new technology to “inspect’ and admire.

Several of us made 2nd visits to a few places…along with new locations.
What is clear is that with over 200 photos, tons of printed material, and loads of information…getting a report done today with substance will be impossible.

Therefore…we’ll have to do more specific reports when we get back. Not to worry…we say plenty and have info and photos to share.

A few closing observations today – 3D HD products were present at a rate 2-3 times what they were last year….nothing close to dead…still growing. There were 3D laptops, non-glasses 3D HD….etc. There were also tons of networked (wired and wireless) and mobile applications. A few photos below.

Tonight – RichieRich and I got the chance to take a cab ride over to see a favorite comedian in action on stage at the Monte Carlo Theater – Frank Caliendo. Yes…he’s the same guy who does all the celebrity impressions on Fox NFL Sunday. This was a great way to end CES this year.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the cool info. Looking forward to the other pics too. Win a jackpot tonight!


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> CES 2011 Roundup - Saturday January 8, 2011
> 
> Day Three on-site at CES&#8230;still tons to see.
> 
> ...


I don't want to have put glass on to have use a 3D laptop.

and if you get a chance go to the MGM and play Sigma Derby.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Were there any Segways on the floor? Could they be rented?

Inquiring because of my diabetes, I'm limited to the amount of walking I can do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Were there any Segways on the floor? Could they be rented?
> 
> Inquiring because of my diabetes, I'm limited to the amount of walking I can do.


Saw a few...security mostly.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Not exactly a Segway, but how about this 2-seat commuter concept for highly congested cities?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Not exactly a Segway, but how about this 2-seat commuter concept for highly congested cities?


Oops....mistook that for a Jetson's Port-a-Potty....*now *you tell me....


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Not exactly a Segway, but how about this 2-seat commuter concept for highly congested cities?


I watched just a tiny bit of Leo Laporte's CES coverage and caught him getting a demo of that beauty.

It is, in part, a Segway because they either licensed technology from them or it was a joint venture. I don't remember which.

- LoopinFool


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LoopinFool said:


> I watched just a tiny bit of Leo Laporte's CES coverage and caught him getting a demo of that beauty.
> 
> It is, in part, a Segway because they either licensed technology from them or it was a joint venture. I don't remember which.
> 
> - LoopinFool


Always liked Leo - he makes tech fun.

This would have seemed right up his alley (pun intended).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's an interesting concept but I wonder about safety issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's an interesting concept but I wonder about safety issues.


For sure...certain any kind of 20 MPH or higher accident situation would not end up pretty.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Boring.

Been reading for days now, and not one item has my mouth watering. Maybe it's my age, but nothing got me excited. It appeared this years CES was all about slight improvements in existing gadgetry. Yeah some of these improvements sound good, but they didn't satisfy my need to see something NEW!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Boring.
> 
> Been reading for days now, and not one item has my mouth watering. Maybe it's my age, but nothing got me excited. It appeared this years CES was all about slight improvements in existing gadgetry. Yeah some of these improvements sound good, but they didn't satisfy my need to see something NEW!


If one was there in person, one might have a different view. 

My 4 reports were only a single attendee's view...there were others. Not sure what everyone will be sharing...but between the 30+ photos and information I submitted...kinda figured some people might just have some interest.

Many attendees left for home quite pumped on all sorts of topics. My only shortfall was that I didn't get to see everything on my list...likely even 1 more day still would have not solved that issue. :lol:

Different stuff floats different boats.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB report featuring Dish Network and Sling, along with a number of other things that caught my eye, is as complete as it's going to get.
http://www.dishuser.org/ces2011.php


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The EKB report featuring Dish Network and Sling, along with a number of other things that caught my eye, is as complete as it's going to get.
> http://www.dishuser.org/ces2011.php


We certainly saw 95% of that all too....but chose to only report on the DirecTV side of the house here... 

We got a private demo tour in the Dish booth...took some photos too.

It's always interesting to learn and compare.


----------

